# Sentmailfunktion unter windows ?



## Sniper-Ger (16. Januar 2002)

Ich habe ein Apache server auf meinen PC PHP PL und so ist natürlich auch installiert und konfiguriert!per dns-tool können internet user auf meinen server bzw homepage forum zugreifen!
so jetzt mein Problem 
auf meinen PC läuft ein Forum (Läuft auch) das einzigste was nicht geht ist der mailversand sprich e-mail benachrichtigung bei veränderungen in bestimmten bereichen der Forums oder die Freischalte-mail geht auch net!

Weiß einer wie ich das unter Windows hin bekomme ???? 
Sendmail oder so für Win habe ich leider nicht gefunden bzw ich kenne keine nur für linux!!(unter linux währe die ganze sache kein problem da suse ja sentmail schon hat und auch einfach zu konfigurieren ist.

ein Sendmail programm für windows soll es geben mit den namen Blatt aber das kenn ich net und weiß auch nicht wo man das bekommen kann!


----------



## ^pan_tau^ (25. Juni 2002)

kuck die mal mein posit an in http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=11226&highlight=Apache+Server
vielicht ihlt dir das weiter :]


----------

